# dog OB problem



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

My buddy has a black lab im not sure how old older then 3, and it dosnt like when people jog buy it. My buddy dosnt take the best care of this dog and dosnt give it much time and lets it roam around his yard, and it recently bit a jogger.

He dosnt have to get rid of it but has to have it locked up for 2 weeks and so on and he was wonderinig if i could help him out because he knows nothing about training dogs or anything. So i said agreed to help and the dog is very friendly and i honestly cannot belive it bit somone but, i am going to start with alot of Basic OB and exercise routines, and eventually show him where he can and cannot go in the yard.

My question is how to fix the jogger problem, im going to have a friend or some run by while i am there with him and correct his temperment as they go by. Is that the right approach?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

joggers or anything movin fast will trigger prey drive in a dog add that to the dogs natural territorial mind and you have potential problem.

The OB training you outlined is a good idea but wont fix the jogger chasing, if you have a ecollar put it on the dog now and leave it on him everytime he goes out so he forgets about it. Then have your other buddy( must be someone the dog doesn't know) jog by while you are hidden in the house and without the dog knowing you are there. Then when he starts to chase shock the hell out of him.

Several episodes like this will usaully cure it. Its avoidance training just like deer breaking.

The best thing you could do is build a kennel or install an invisible fence,
your friend is irresponsible and needs to get a lecture from you about the truth. If he doesn't care anymore about the dog than that he should find it a better home.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

That's the "cold hard truth". I like it. HPW


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

when i was a little kid, we had a mutt that freaked out when it saw kids on the swingset. we lived next to the park, and one day my mom came walking over there with the dog off the leash. i was going to town on the swingset, and the second she saw me, she ran over and grabbed a big chunk of my ***. same thing as dogs that chase cars, predator/prey thing i guess.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Fact is, your buddy doesn't deserve a dog. You can train the dog if you want, but if he lets it run free it won't help. With no one there, the dog will lapse into his old habits. Sounds also like your buddy won't keep up with the dog's training. Might be sounding judgemental, but a guy like this doesn't deserve a dog and shouldn't have one. Tell him to "Man UP" and grow up and give the dog to someone that will appreciate it before the dog hurts someone seriously.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i feel the exact same way, and i have said something befor.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

As Bobm stated a e-collar will cure this, as he has a strong urge to terratorial protection. This is a bad habit which needs attention. Also get a pinch collar and walk in public. Correct and behavor with a No.


----------

